# [Garantie] Ouvrir un iMac G5



## j2b (18 Février 2006)

Amis du jour, bonjour,

Je suis ce que l'on peut appeler un "ancien novice" du mac : assez ancien pour commencer à savoir utiliser mon mac sans trop de problème, mais pas encore assez assuré pour y faire des choses trop compliquées. J'ai switché il y a tout juste un an...  

J'ai un iMac G5 et (comme beaucoup de monde l'a déjà expérimenté) son ventilateur se prend un peu pour une trompette : il accumule de la poussière. Cela n'a pas l'air trop difficile à nettoyer (ou ouvre le capot, on soufle un peu... "et voila"). Mais je suis encore sous garantie pour 2 ans et je voulais savoir si le fait d'ouvrir le mac risquait de faire sauter cette garantie. 
Dans la garantie il est écrit : "Le programme ne couvre pas (...) les dommages causés au Produit Couvert par un accident, un abus, une négligence (...) une réparation ou *un entretien inappropré effectué par un tier autre qu'Apple* (...)". En gros, si je fais une connerie, c'est pour ma pomme (normal). 
Mais je ne trouve rien sur le simple fait d'ouvrir l'ordinateur. 

Je voulais quand même l'avis de personnes avec un peu plus d'expérience sur la question. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci de votre aide !

/ JB


----------



## Je@nM@c (18 Février 2006)

Tout est là !

http://www.cnetfrance.fr/produits/materiels/pc/test/0,39030658,39169612,00.htm

$


----------



## Laurent_h (19 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue !

Selon l'ancienneté de ton switch, on peut considerer que tu possedes un iMac G5 revA. 
Il n'y a donc aucun problème pour ouvrir ton iMac, car c'est prévu par Apple, notamment pour changer la RAM et le disque dur.
Ce n'est plus le cas maintenant pour les rev C et iMacIntel je crois.

Bonne journée


----------

